# Best cooling for Cooler Master Elite 130?



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 20, 2014)

What is the best cooling setup for the Cooler Master Elite 130? I want to have a Sapphire Tri-X OC R9 290 GPU in it and A 120mm AIO Water cooler. I am unsure what AIO to get but also unsure how to effectively cool the case. Any thoughts? I would have gone with the Corsair 250D if the GPU fit in there.


----------



## silkstone (Jul 20, 2014)

I'd be surprised if one of the CM AIO's didn't fit in there. I have the Seidon 120XL, and it kicks ass, but I think they have a newer model out, with thicker tubing and a slightly better radiator.

Edit, the CM site say's it is compatible with the Seidon 120XL, 120M and 120V. so anything with similar dimensions would be fine. (the XL has the bigest Rad)


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 20, 2014)

so would the XL version perform better than the 120mm corsair options?


----------



## silkstone (Jul 20, 2014)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> so would the XL version perform better than the 120mm corsair options?



Yes, the XL is better than the 120 mm corsairs apart from, perhaps, the H80i. It's performance is comparable to a H100.

http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/CoolerMaster/Seidon_120XL/6.html

and







The only complaint I have about it are the fans. CM fans aren't known for their durability, one of mine started vibrating after about 7 months, I replaced them with cougar fans.

The cougars aren't as powerful, but they are silent and still give me my overclock.


----------



## Jetster (Jul 20, 2014)

Watching. I was hoping to get a Elite 130 now that they are on sale and put a Corsair H55 in it for a HTPC


----------



## silkstone (Jul 20, 2014)

Jetster said:


> Watching. I was hoping to get a Elite 130 now that they are on sale and put a Corsair H55 in it for a HTPC



Yea, $35 on NE for the case is a bargain.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 21, 2014)

exactly. Most people want me to change the case to the Corsair 250D. That other case can not support the Sapphire Tri-X OC R9 290.


----------



## silkstone (Jul 21, 2014)

Wow, that's a lot more expensive, but nice.

I'm saving for one of these:


----------



## Vario (Jul 21, 2014)

I am using an Elite 120 with a *120x38 behind the AIO rad*.  This cools the case easily. Air is pulled in rather than pushed.  This is the only fan I am running besides the VGA and PSU.

I don't have a fan in front of the radiator.


----------

